# Rare Sighting



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Spotted this Amish Boat Trailer at East Branch Reservoir on Sat. 04/02


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

That picture is priceless...That one should go into the one of a kind archives.....JIM....CL....


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

Thats awesome, imagine the gas mileage on that baby. I'm curious as to how they back it into the water though


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

A row boat no doubt probably built by hand, where would their horses be?


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

You have to give them credit. No oil company has them over a barrel of crude.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

you;ll see this at pymmie ,back the old launch up north.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

That is pretty funny and I would imagine very rare to see unless you live in an area where they are very common. Imagine the horses are tied up near the water.....Priceless picture though to someone from the city like myself...love it!


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

I've really got a lot of respect for the Amish. They certainly live their faith better than a lot of us. I've also learned that they know when and where to fish! I had a couple of Amish men almost cut my boat in half a few years ago at Mosquito. They were in one of the Causeway's yellow rentals and had it at full throttle. The nose of the boat was so high that they didn't see me and my son anchored and only missed us at the last second! I was jumping up and down on my front deck waving my hat! They swerved around me just a few yards from my transom and sent their wake into my boat. Funny thing is that they never even acknowledged nearly giving me a heart attack. They just motored past and kept on going. I guess God was with ALL OF US that day! They may know how to fish, but their boating could use a little work.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Plus they have to shovel the exhaust.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Lawman60 said:


> I've really got a lot of respect for the Amish. They certainly live their faith better than a lot of us. I've also learned that they know when and where to fish! I had a couple of Amish men almost cut my boat in half a few years ago at Mosquito. They were in one of the Causeway's yellow rentals and had it at full throttle. The nose of the boat was so high that they didn't see me and my son anchored and only missed us at the last second! I was jumping up and down on my front deck waving my hat! They swerved around me just a few yards from my transom and sent their wake into my boat. Funny thing is that they never even acknowledged nearly giving me a heart attack. They just motored past and kept on going. I guess God was with ALL OF US that day! They may know how to fish, but their boating could use a little work.


Lawman60, I don't know about them living their faith better, but they are strict about it. They certainly had faith that they woudln't kill anybody boating that way.LOL! God was definitely looking out for you that day.

I wonder if they make their own tackle? Or buy licences? HMMMMM! --Tim.....................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

I wonder if they make their own tackle? Or buy licences? HMMMMM! --Tim.....................................................................................................................................................
View attachment 43461
[/QUOTE]

I guess I was speaking strictly for myself when I made the comment about living their faith. I've never had ant indication that they fish without proper licences and as for tackle...I know I've sold them a couple of the custom rods I build. They do like outdoor sports...and that's a fact! I even shot sporting clays with an Amish fellow who had lost all eight of his fingers just behind the first joints! I'm serious too! Not the best shot I've ever seen, but he held his own with my group of clay wackers!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

All citizens, including the Amish must follow state hunting & fishing regulations including the purchase of proper license tags.


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

I've seen numerous Amish out of Conneaut driving boats. What I dont understand is why are they allowed to drive motorized boats but not cars? I know for fact they werent menonite because we had one in our boat lol


----------



## krm (Jul 28, 2007)

That's my neighbor! Yes, I'm actually serious. 

That goes by the house quite often. Another sight to see is, during deer season, when they go by dragging that trailer with a few dead deer tied to it.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

krm said:


> That's my neighbor! Yes, I'm actually serious.
> 
> That goes by the house quite often. Another sight to see is, during deer season, when they go by dragging that trailer with a few dead deer tied to it.


 I thought this was your neighbor....in his Amish Limo


----------



## bucknuts05 (Mar 29, 2011)

has anyone been to east branch lately? I want take the canoe out and try for some crappie this spring.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

no license plate? lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

as bounty said, i have seen them up on the north end of pymatuning, as well.


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm sure there are amish that are good people but I've had several bad experiences with them. I used to trap sporting clays at a hunting ranch and they would come in and shoot as hard as they work. They would shoot several rounds on the hundred round course and basically run from station to station. That's fine I was young and in shape and I've never minded hard work. But I worked for tips and RARELY did they tip a respectable amount. I'm talking a dollar from each of them when an average tip was 5 dollars per hundred round each. That was worse than just not tipping at all. So needless to say whenever we saw a van pull in the lot we hoped it wasn't our turn to go out. 

I've waited at the launch ramp while they unloaded their boats double stacked on trailers and mount the motors on them while taking up both sides of the ramp. I feel like it should be similar to the courtesy of playing through in golf. My cousin almost had an amish drive right into his boat because he fell asleep trolling. I mean come on! 

I've been sitting in a tree stand when an army of them walked through woods they didn't have permisson to hunt shaking milk jugs full of marbles. So I don't want to stereotype them as I'm sure they are generally good people but I've had some experiences that left a bad taste in my mouth. It's just a matter of respect.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I used to work for a waterbed store, and I set up more waterbeds for them than I can count. They would get in the "cookie jar" and literally pull out thousands of dollars to pay their bill. If I'm not mistaken, aren't they against electricity too? Don't really recall, but it takes a good bit of electricity to get those beds "comfortable". By the way, love the limo shot, but I'm thinking it'll take one hell of alot more horses to pull that "full" than just one horse......


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

there are good and bad in all races, religions, ethnic groups and so on. perfection is one quality that seems to elude us. that being said, i have met amish that were downright poachers and have met others that i would welcome into my home as friends. people jest ain't perfect, no how. take each as they present themselves.


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

Nice Rig, thanks for sharing the picture John.

Good Fishing, 
Woody in Akron
Portage Lakes/Coventry


----------



## lakota (Oct 28, 2009)

I may be wrong but I thought that there are Amish and then there are Menninites. They look similar in dress but Mennonites have rules that are more lax when it comes to things like electricity.

My only experience with Amish folks is a family I get most of my firewood from. They give me a great deal and they saw and split all of that wood by hand.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Lakota you are correct the Amish are more strict and generally do not use electricity but at the same time i have seem Amish using generators in their houses for electricity and even drive cars just not on the road. 

Rapman, i believe that is well said as i have had positive and negative experiences with the Amish population. hunting is typically a negative experienced as they do not believe in owning property they just go wherever they want.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Amish can use batteries. Some of them run electricity out of there house. They use solar panels. I have seen amish use batteries ot power tvs and video game systems. Im not saying all of them do this but it still happends. I wouldnt judge them unless u know them on a personal level and not just by your experiences.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Mosquito out of the front of my truck. They unhook the boat and push it in.


----------



## cptn_janks (May 30, 2010)

Lawman60 said:


> I even shot sporting clays with an Amish fellow who had lost all eight of his fingers


all eight of them huh?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

cptn_janks said:


> all eight of them huh?


Yeah 8. How many "fingers" do you have?


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

fishingful... those are the best pictures that you could post in this thread.. Freighthauler..I could not agree with your comments more..I see there are license plates on the trailer..To me this means that somewhere along the line they pull this trailer with a motor vehicle..Now what would happen if I was going down the highway with my fishing buddy in the trailering boat..I have to agree they live here with you and I and should have to live under the same laws as we do..Short story..A friend and I were fishing Mosquito years ago and my fishing buddy saw a van pulling a new boat out..Said he used to own one like it..We walked down to look at it..An Amish guy his wife and three kids were tying the boat down..Ask them how they did fishing ..Limited out..Over a rock pile on the South side..Opened the live-well may have been ten fish 15 in. and over..I have caught perch bigger than the others....They are hard workers I will give them that.... BUT.......JIM....CL....


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I have to jump in here and clarify one thing, the Amish do pay taxes just like everyone else, I know I was born and raised Amish left many years ago. Let's get our facts straight.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow. Closed


----------

